# Surf 5/12



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Anybody hitting it up tomorrow looks like it is going to be calm but don’t know how the water clarity is?


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Someone was kind enough to post this link of a live surf cam for me on a recent thread...

https://saltwater-recon.com/43rd-beach/


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Muddy as I type this, keeping an eye though since I am off till Thursday.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I will bet it clears
Have a good incoming tide in the morning
Thinking it over
Anyone else?


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Any Monday reports? 
Planning to try it tomorrow. (Tuesday)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I sure wanted to go, but having second thoughts with the elevated bacterial levels in the area I want to fish.


----------



## MontyHall1969 (Nov 13, 2018)

https://g-townsurf.com/


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Went to the east end trying to get away from the chop but turned around and went back home.
Parking area was a lake as well/


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sure seems like we're getting a late start on the season. normally would have had a few decent condition days by now


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

M. Eastman mentioned the lack of calm days in May, a couple weeks ago. Specifically, in relation to the surf. It's not the first time I've heard him lamenting this pattern, either. Heh. Sweet SE is no longer dominant. A fading memory, imo. The times they are a-changin'. Nature bats last... A new study focused on the energy contained in ocean waves, which is transmitted from the wind and transformed into wave motion. This metric, called wave power, has been increasing in direct association with historical warming of the ocean surface. The upper ocean warming, measured as a rising trend in sea-surface temperatures, has influenced wind patterns globally, and this, in turn, is making ocean waves stronger. *Wave Power has increased globally by .4% per year since 1948...
ðŸ˜…


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Went looking in the surf yesterday at POC.
We were hoping to find some trout but no luck.
We did get 3 reds between 22 and 24 in., one of plastic two on dead shrimp.
It was a nice day and we had the beach to ourselves but the water color was off but fishable. It looked to have a lot of fresh water in it.
A few mullet were around.
I think the green water should show up soon. We need a good southeast wind for a couple of days.
Y'all don't laugh at my girly colored reel. The fish don't care.:fish:


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

We've got plenty of SE wind. Lol. The water will green up when the wind lets up, most likely under some high pressure, which cranks up with a summer pattern(and often a SW wind, lol). Memorial Day is the unofficial summer start, but normally we would have had 2-3 calm surf spells by now. The heat will soon be on...like in a week or so, and the bite will heat up, simultaneously, in that settled surf. Git bit!..


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

They're there. Some really big ones being caught from the beachfront piers but not in large numbers yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Cool fish. That thing must cast like a boomarang with two different weights. Take out a seagull with that. Try switching the hook and the weight so weight on the bottom and hook on the side =]


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

hurricane matt said:


> Cool fish. That thing must cast like a boomarang with two different weights. Take out a seagull with that. Try switching the hook and the weight so weight on the bottom and hook on the side =]


Well it started out as a regular egg slip weight above a hook but the current was dragging it around so I whipped out a spider weight and put it on a loop above the egg weight. Worked great. I canâ€™t say I disagree with your advice but that is a redfish with a hook in his mouth. No seagulls were harmed in the casting of this unorthodox rig . Sometimes you go with a field expedient.:walkingsm


----------

